# Convertible open warning light



## GTIsean813 (Oct 23, 2006)

01 TT. The folding top seems to have an interconnect with the automatic windows, which pop down an inch when you open the door, and pop back up when the door is closed. When I put the top up, the windows stay open an inch and the warning light flashes, even when the holding latch is closed. I can turn off the car, restart, and the windows will go all the way up - but the warning light still flashes.
What's the solution?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Convertible open warning light (GTIsean813)*

what did you do exactly to put it up manually as you stated in the other thread you made on the same issue?


----------



## GTIsean813 (Oct 23, 2006)

I just pulled it up. I mean it wasnt hard or like sticky or clnky or nothin it came up pretty smooth so maybe it is a manual top.. That stupud light in the dash wont go away and flashing its way annoying


----------



## GTIsean813 (Oct 23, 2006)

ok I do appreciate it man


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Convertible open warning light (GTIsean813)*









the one on the right
If yours doesn't have this switch then you must have gotten a rare manual top...but I was under the assumption the manual top had a noticable crank on it somewhere


----------



## GTIsean813 (Oct 23, 2006)

nope dont have that button. Thanks for the help. But any ideas about the warning on the dash?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (GTIsean813)*

hmmm, does everything work the way it should now? try putting the top all the way down then back up again...maybe there is a sensor of some sort that just didnt read properly...but thats just a guess. Good Luck...if all else fails pull the battery wire off for a while. that usually resets stuff too.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (GTIsean813)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIsean813* »_nope dont have that button. Thanks for the help. But any ideas about the warning on the dash?

Check the microswitches on the latch points in the top of the windshield frame. (Where the hooks go) It sounds like there may be an adjustment issue. The latch hooks actuate a microswitch when you turn the handle.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Convertible open warning light (turbott920)*

The sensor for the top being up/down is a common issue...if I recall (I'm a coupe guy so I don't take too careful note of these things) the sensor doesn't actually break it just doesn't get tripped for some reason.
From what I can find from searching, it needs to be adjusted?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

You can wedge a plastic pen in there and adjust the switch (actually the metal tang). 
But you can also just try rapping/tapping on the the latch with a little force after you latched it. Mine goes out when I do that and the windows go back up.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

i just smack the top of the car. and it activates the micorswitch.


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

I just took a piece of thin plastic (from the top of a plastic container) cut in a strip, put a dab of adhesive on it and glued it on the switch. The effect of this is when you twist the top locking handle, the metal hook that contacts the switch contacts the piece of plastic (about .040 thick), the switch works great now. 
I could not see a way to adjust the switch, but then I was in a hurry to fix it and didn't take time to analyize it much.


----------

